# Condensation in the lens?



## Conway Sassoon (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, I have these weird watery marks showing up on the projector image that move around with the image and leave a "memory" of the image. Anyone know what this is and if I can get rid of it myself?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello! Are you talking about the purple "text" above the word CAREER? What is the image a memory of? A menu?

It's hard for me to visualize the motion artifacts you describe. How far do they move and under what conditions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not fully aware how an LCD panel works but I do now it is a liquid and if it is damaged it could leak...I wish Icalo was still here as he would be the one perso who could answer this. 
LCD can develop "stuck pixcles" but not usually in that manor.


----------



## Conway Sassoon (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, the purple text is the "memory" of the menu that was there. I took the photo immediately after moving away from the menu. This memory images occurs on all moving images on the display. On a solid screen you can see the marks moving like a liquid almost. I live in an extremely humid place and usually use the projector in an air conditioned room. I want to think it is just condensation but it doesn't go away, even after several hours of use.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Ahhh, I think I understand now. It's not every image that burns-in, it's just the same menu image that appears no matter what else is being displayed. We may need to wait for someone to chime in who's more familiar with projectors, but it's my educated guess the menu was left on for a very long time (hours). I searched a few forums as well as googled a few articles, and it seems it IS possible for an LCD projector to develop what's called _*image persistence*_. You might want to try the link in Post #2 here and see if that helps.


----------



## Conway Sassoon (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry, my explaining this very well. The marks are on all images and disappear after a second or two. It isn't burned in as such but follows every image and then disappears once the image moves.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

While contemplating your projector's issue another time, I came across some good advice in this thread here that may work for you, too: take a picture of the the displayed image and send it to your projector's manufacturer. They may be able to diagnose it from afar.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello again!
I've also taken the liberty of moving your thread to the _HomeTheaterShack.com > Home Theater - Audio / Video > Home Theater Projectors_ forum for more exposure.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My friend had something similar happen on an LCD TV. It turned out to be something in the video processor. In my mind, the original question doesn't seem to fit the description. In the case of high humidity, I would suspect shorted connections, or pcb before moisture in the lens. Just .02 more.


----------

